# Professor Ferriera & Motobu Sensei Coming to CT



## SenseiKeith (Mar 4, 2008)

*[SIZE=+2]Valley Shore Martial Arts [/SIZE]

presents

[SIZE=+2]Professor Ferriera + Two Generations of the Motobu Family [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Now you have a chance to meet these world famous martial artists. . .[/SIZE]

                       Sunday, April 20, 2008
$100.00 (Before April 15)
$125.00 (After April 15) 
$25 For DVD of the Entire Seminar 
 *​   During his 35 years in the martial arts and 20 years in military service,  Professor Ferreira has studied many  styles.  Now you can learn what he has discovered through his training.  Take a look at  http://www.kempojutsu.com for more information on this living legend.
  Chosei Motobu Sensei is the son of  legendary Karate master Choki  Motobu and Naokison Motobu Sensei is his grandson.  These two martial artists will be teaching the materials they learned from legendary Choki Motobu.



* For Registration call Valley Shore Martial Arts at (860) 767-1014. www.valleyshoremartialarts.com
*


----------



## RevIV (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, I did not know there was a Kempo Jutsu in Australia.
I believe this is the link you need to have since the other one (I think) has nothing to do with Prof. Ferreira.   http://www.kempojutsu.net/index.html

In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## Matt (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep, you are correct Jesse. The other one already existed when it was time to move Prof. Kimo to a 'real' web host.  Had to settle for '.net'

I didn't know until just recently that Motobu Sensei was coming up north - I had only been under the impression that he was coming to NC. That saves me a long car ride.


----------



## Matt (Apr 23, 2008)

I feel sorry for anyone who missed this one - it was fantastic. I met a lot of nice folks this weekend, and it was great to get a chance once again to learn from Motobu Sensei. Getting to spend a couple days working with Professor Kimo was awesome as well. It was great having just seen him in NY to get to work with him again so soon.


----------



## JTKenpo (Apr 24, 2008)

It was a great day indeed.  I had a lot of fun working with a chap from Wales.


----------



## Matt (Apr 24, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> It was a great day indeed.  I had a lot of fun working with a chap from Wales.



That was Hefin (iirc). Great guy. Lots of great folks there that day.


----------



## HeKi00841 (Apr 25, 2008)

It was certainly a great day. 

The seminar itself was impressive ( well what do you expect from the Great Martial Arts Grandmasters involved).

However, the the friendliness and hospitality given to myself (from Wales) and my friend (who came from England) was also amazing ( well beyond what either of us expected).

I was also lucky to get a training partner who had a high work rate ( JT did not slack at all) and all the guys from Keith and Matt's dojos very helpful - especially with aspects of martial arts which my own style does not emphasise. Keith himself also very helpful and kind. I can see that the quality of martial arts over there are very high.

Thanks for a great time. (Well worth comming over the Atlantic for)

Hefin


----------



## JTKenpo (Apr 25, 2008)

HeKi00841 said:


> It was certainly a great day.
> 
> The seminar itself was impressive ( well what do you expect from the Great Martial Arts Grandmasters involved).
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the bruises Heifin!!!  It was a great day.


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great time.   Anyone up for a brief update on what was taught? I was fortunate to attend a Prof. Kimo seminar a while back.  Needless to say I left that seminar with alot of great stuff!


----------



## JTKenpo (Apr 25, 2008)

MJS said:


> Sounds like a great time.  Anyone up for a brief update on what was taught? I was fortunate to attend a Prof. Kimo seminar a while back. Needless to say I left that seminar with alot of great stuff!


 

Lets see, Mutobu Sensei and students demonstrated some great staff and katana kata.  Mutobu demonstrated Naihanchi, in his 80's fast and strong as an Ox!!  They taught self defense from the 12 defense kata #'s 1-5.

Prof. Kimo went over Thundering Hammers, some joint manipulation off pushes, kake te drills, several variations with the pendulum hammer, leg checks, Several Chow techniques (one which was really interesting to see because it was Parkers Delayed Sword grafted with Sword of Destruction which is one of the ways I introduce grafting to my students).  This doesn't even begin to do the seminar justice it was phenominal.


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Lets see, Mutobu Sensei and students demonstrated some great staff and katana kata. Mutobu demonstrated Naihanchi, in his 80's fast and strong as an Ox!! They taught self defense from the 12 defense kata #'s 1-5.
> 
> Prof. Kimo went over Thundering Hammers, some joint manipulation off pushes, kake te drills, several variations with the pendulum hammer, leg checks, Several Chow techniques (one which was really interesting to see because it was Parkers Delayed Sword grafted with Sword of Destruction which is one of the ways I introduce grafting to my students). This doesn't even begin to do the seminar justice it was phenominal.


 
Very cool!! Thanks for the review!!

Mike


----------



## ackks10 (Apr 25, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Lets see, Mutobu Sensei and students demonstrated some great staff and katana kata.  Mutobu demonstrated Naihanchi, in his 80's fast and strong as an Ox!!  They taught self defense from the 12 defense kata #'s 1-5.
> 
> Prof. Kimo went over Thundering Hammers, some joint manipulation off pushes, kake te drills, several variations with the pendulum hammer, leg checks, Several Chow techniques (one which was really interesting to see because it was Parkers Delayed Sword grafted with Sword of Destruction which is one of the ways I introduce grafting to my students).  This doesn't even begin to do the seminar justice it was phenominal.




delayed Sword grafted with Sword of Destruction?? what,,:eye-popping: you wait till call Kimo, thats what i do,,only joking:duh: it looks like that a lot of the kenpo guys, when teaching at seminars so the same stuff,( i mean that in a good way):asian:


----------



## SenseiKeith (May 27, 2010)

We have a dvd of this event if you are ever interested in seeing it.


----------



## SenseiKeith (May 27, 2010)

I know this is way late but thank you for the kind words it was great to have you. I know I am late I never bothered to look at this thread after the event. Sorry !


----------



## Matt (May 28, 2010)

That was an amazing event. It was just spectacular to have Motobu sensei demonstrate his father's techniques. For a gentleman of his age, he had forearms and calves like iron. His technique was just solid. 

He was really kind and patient too. He's the sort of guy with that quiet dignity that I hope I attain by the time I'm his age. I'm not sure I'll get there. 

I know this thread is old, but it was a darn good seminar. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Jun 3, 2010)

SenseiKeith said:


> We have a dvd of this event if you are ever interested in seeing it.


 
can you throw it on youtube???
: O)


----------

